

Ask HN: How to find a project partner with electronics engineering background? - 31reasons

I have a quantified self &#x2F; wearable computing project idea. I am a software developer with very limited understanding of electronics. 
How can I find the electronics guy? Any suggestion is appreciated.
======
oneye
Visit EE classes and study areas at your local universities.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Good Afternoon 31reasons, Im a 5-year experienced Electrical Engineer. My
email is davidsmith8900@gmail.com

